

“Did you mean?” experience in Ruby - yuki2448
https://github.com/yuki24/did_you_mean

======
yuki2448
"this is what I wanted" \- Yukihiro Matz Matsumoto, creator of Ruby
[https://twitter.com/yukihiro_matz/status/516798113676148736](https://twitter.com/yukihiro_matz/status/516798113676148736)

